# Audio Question of the Day #2



## mbenonis (Feb 18, 2005)

(...or of the...month...)

Difficulty: Easy
If you're a sound expert, please refrain from answering until other folks have had a chance to discuss the problem.

Visualize the following situation:

A singer on the stage is really pushing his lungs, with a mic right in front of his face. You have the gain set around -45dB, and the fader at 0 dB. In addition, you have a fairly loud CD soundtrack playing that the singer is singing to, with the fader set at 0 dB (line level input, gain at 0 dB). The mix is too loud, so you bring the Mix faders down to -30 dB or so. You listen and notice the mix sounds kinda bad.

Why?


----------



## BNBSound (Mar 20, 2005)

I won't give the answer away, but it's the reason that VCA's are nice.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 27, 2005)

Because the actor is mimeing (tipical)


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 27, 2005)

The actor's voice is distorting at the mic and it's all down hill from there.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 5, 2005)

i still like my awnser better


----------



## blademaster (Oct 5, 2005)

Questiopn for Hughesie89. what is mimeing (tipical). or is it just spelled badly


----------



## ralxz (Nov 22, 2005)

Can someone PM me the answer? I'd like to know the exact answer


----------

